# 8/12 "Salt Drenched" Grouper report!!.....w/pics!!



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Headed out yesterday with a crew of myself, Jake (bayou grande), his brother Shane and our buddy Bryan. We were looking to put some grouper and AJ in the box. We had a live well full of small pinfish for the scamp and was looking to put some big baits i.e. white snapper,mingos....in the live well on the way out. Well our go to bait spots were LOADED with TRIGGERFISH. Kind of a double edge sword. Happy to see all those triggers but now I gotta find some bait spots. Guess it could be worse. Anyway we found a few baits and went for it. We picked away from spot to spot and put together a nice box of fish. The gulf was about as pretty as it could be and the company was good. Y'all enjoy the pics and go get 'em while the gettings good!!!
Thanks
Miles
































Had to move all the fish to the bigger fish box!! 
















Ol' Jakey finally got him a big Gag!! About four or five took him to school before he finally got the better of this one!!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Looks like a great day on the water!


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Fine mess of fish!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Nicely done sir!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

I'd say you smashed them...Awesome job capt!!!!!

Jimmy


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Awesome day! Congrats!


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

one of the best grouper trips i've had! Awsome seas! You gotta DIG on dem' big ol' groupa'!:thumbup:


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice mess of fish!!


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome trip!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Certainly making me hungry.
Way to go!


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice fish!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice jake!!!!


----------

